# Reese's Halloween commercial



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The one I see all the time on CBS is the one where there are two Reese Cups that form a jaw sort of. And they are filmed like you are inside the mouth looking out through the "teeth" border of the Reese Cups. Is that the one you mean. I forgot what audio and text there is.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

NO!!! i have not seen it yet.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

i hope i get to see it


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.hersheys.com/reeses/experience/watch.aspx

cute


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

thats the same reeses commercial from last year, and i love it.


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Jun 29, 2011)

Every time that comes on I smile!! My favorite candy and my favorite holiday! ITS PERFECT!!! Didn't catch it last year though so it's new to me!!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Here it is. http://www.hersheys.com/reeses/experience/watch.aspx


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

DarkManDustin said:


> Here it is. http://www.hersheys.com/reeses/experience/watch.aspx


um, yeah...that's the link i posted waaaay up there.


----------



## reesewitherfork (Oct 9, 2012)

*what song is that?!*



wickedwillingwench said:


> um, yeah...that's the link i posted waaaay up there.


SOMEONE please help... what song is that in the background of that commercial?

i thought it was from Fantasia (Stravinsky) or Tchaikovsky.... but i looked and its not. i love that song though. i need to have it...

someone has to know...

okpleasethanksbye


----------



## reesewitherfork (Oct 9, 2012)

never to the mind, i found it.... A Night on the Bare Mountain by Mussorgsky

thanks for nothin! hahaha


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

reesewitherfork said:


> SOMEONE please help... what song is that in the background of that commercial?
> 
> i thought it was from Fantasia (Stravinsky) or Tchaikovsky.... but i looked and its not. i love that song though. i need to have it...
> 
> ...


pretty sure it's 'a night on Bald Mountain'.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> DarkManDustin said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is. http://www.hersheys.com/reeses/experience/watch.aspx
> ...


Didn't know. The song is A night on Bald Mountain.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

DarkManDustin said:


> Didn't know. The song is A night on Bald Mountain.


s'all good..i got to feel supersmart finding it...something that doesn't happen often.


----------



## fettman89 (Oct 13, 2012)

Does anyone know about the sound effects in this? sounds like some classic horror movie stuff, really would like to know


----------

